# Führerscheintest



## Markus (16 September 2008)

puhh ich hätte bitter versagt...
...17 fehlerpunkte.... 


http://fuehrerscheintest.gmx.de/

seid ehrlich!


----------



## HaDi (16 September 2008)

11, fast bestanden. Wenn ich jetzt noch für jedes Jahr, das meine Prüfung zurückliegt, 1 Punkt abziehen dürfte, wär alles in Butter.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2008)

bei manchen sachen muß man das gerade erst behandelt haben - also ich berechne nach nun 10 1/2 mit motorisierten untersatz meinen bremsweg nicht mehr nach irgendwelchen faustformeln - entweder ich schaffs oder hab halt pech gehabt ...


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*Brief vom StVa*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> puhh ich hätte bitter versagt...



Was soll das denn ??? Bei mir kam folgendes Ergebnis als Zusammenfassung des Führerscheintests :



			
				Führerscheintest schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte begeben Sie sich umgehend zum nächsten Strassenverkehrsamt um die sofortige und endgültige Abmeldung Ihrer Fahrzeuge zu veranlassen. Dem Gemeinwohl wäre es ausserdem zuträglich, Ihren Führerschein mit der persönlichen Unterschrift von Kaiser Wilhelm II nach Einziehung durch das Strassenverkehrsamt einem Museum zur Verfügung zu stellen. Um Ihnen auch weiterhin eine bedarfsgerechte Teilnahme am öffentlichen Strassenverkehr zu ermöglichen, schlagen wir Ihnen eine Transportmöglichkeit durch einen Träger der öffentlichen Wohlfahrt wie z.B. den örtlichen Caritasverband vor. Diese Sozialträger verfügen im allgemeinen über geeignete Fahrzeuge, die mit Hubbühnen, Rampen, Sauerstoffzelt und Sitzgelegenheit für Ihre weibliche Betreuungsperson Ihrem persönlichen Bedarf bis zu Ihrem gesegneten Ableben eine weiterhin auch altersgerechte Teilnahme am öffentlichen Strassenverkehr ohne weitere Gefährdung unbeteiligter Menschen ermöglicht.


  *ROFL* *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## crash (16 September 2008)

puuh
gerade noch mal schwein gehabt


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*Arrghh*

Hallo crash,

wie geil ist das denn : 0 Fragen mit 5 Fehlerpunkten falsch beantwortet *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (16 September 2008)

Hallo,

6 Fehlerpunkte bei erlaubten 10 


MfG


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*Keine Frage und 5 falsche Antworten*

Hallo,



			
				sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Fehlerpunkte bei erlaubten 10



Nee, das ist wohl klar, dafür reicht mein IQ noch....



> 0 Fragen mit 5 Fehlerpunkten



Keine Frage gestellt, ( 0 Fragen) aber 5 Fehlerpunkte ....

Die damaligen Verfechter der Mengenlehre wissen bis heute noch nicht, wie viele Opfer Ihrer Ideologie bis heute auf der Strecke geblieben sind ..
Zum Glück war das erst nach meiner Schulausbildung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Keine Frage gestellt, ( 0 Fragen) aber 5 Fehlerpunkte ....



QM, mein engel, da steht, das *0* Fragen, bei denen die Fehlerpunktzahl *5* beträgt, falsch beantwortet wurden!

btw: grad noch einen durchlauf gemacht, 2 punkte in den grundfragen, 0 bei A, 7 bei B ... ich sollte wieder mehr motorrad fahren


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*...*

Hallo,

ja vl, mein Teufel. Aber lese doch mal den Satz ganz alleine und für sich losgelöst vom Kontext der Führerscheinprüfung durch. Da musste ich irgendwie doch grinsen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (17 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich denke mal für die Tageszeit ( Nachtzeit ) und das meine Führerscheinprüfung schon 33 Jahre her ist sind 13 Fehlerpunkte nicht schlecht. Ich werde deshalb meinen Führeschein nicht abgeben.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## zotos (17 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> puhh ich hätte bitter versagt...
> ...17 fehlerpunkte....
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ehrliche 7 Fehlerpunkte. Bei dem Test war ich aber nicht ehrlich. Wahrscheinlich komme ich in Verkehrssünder-Hölle weil ich bei einigen Situationen das richtige Verhalten weis und mit Vorsatz anders handle.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 September 2008)

Klasse B:
17 Fehlerpunkte.

Ich fahr doch besser Motorrad. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrliche 7 Fehlerpunkte. Bei dem Test war ich aber nicht ehrlich. Wahrscheinlich komme ich in Verkehrssünder-Hölle weil ich bei einigen Situationen das richtige Verhalten weis und mit Vorsatz anders handle.



Ja, Theorie und Praxis unterscheidet sich auch bei mir um 
grob geschätzte 40 Punkte.


----------



## Eliza (17 September 2008)

18 Punkte.....


----------



## maweri (17 September 2008)

*Knapp vorbei, aber...*

...die Sache mit der lauten Musik kompensiere ich durch schnelles Fahren.
Dadurch wird jeder, an der Strecke nur für kurze Zeit beschallt. 
Das passt doch dann wieder, oder...?


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2008)

*Fast!*

11 Punkte sind nun leider zuviel. Aber zum Glück habe ich meine Führerschein schon und muss nicht noch einmal so eine doofe Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2008)

...13 Fehlerpunkte :sm23:


----------



## MSB (17 September 2008)

Also ich hatte irgendwas zwischen 9 und 17 in meinen 2 Versuchen.

Was ich mir im Unterschied zur Theorie aber irgendwie viel schwieriger vorstelle wäre
die praktische Prüfung ... all die Kleinigkeiten die man nicht mehr macht ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## eYe (17 September 2008)

Sehr geile Seite 

Leider kann ich euch meine Ergebnis nicht mitteilen, denn dann müßte ich meinen Führerschein für Klasse A und B sofort abgeben *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> ... all die Kleinigkeiten die man nicht mehr macht ...


 
Ja zum Beispiel regelmäßig in den Rückspiegel schauen, oder beim Blinken die Seitenspiegel abchecken.

Und jetzt der Hammer:
Beide Hände am Lenkrad!!*ROFL*

PS:
Rückspiegel geht ja noch, aber nur wenn ne hübsche Frau hinter einem fährt.


----------



## nade (17 September 2008)

> Weiterfahren, weil die Fußgänger *noch* auf dem Gehweg sind





> - täglich nur eine Haschisch-Zigarette rauchen



Also diese Antwortmöglichkeiten sind ja wohl *ROFL*


> Wann muss ein Pkw mit Anhänger außerorts auf Straßen mit nur einem Fahrstreifen für jede Richtung vom Vorausfahrenden einen so großen Abstand halten, dass ein Überholer einscheren kann?
> Frage
> Bei einer Zuglänge über ___m


Ehm???? ist bei denen B auch gleich mit Anhänger??? oder ist das schon C1E?????

Oder


> Die Scheibenwischer an Ihrem Pkw funktionieren nicht. Was kann die Ursache dafür sein?
> Antwort:
> Zu viel Wasser in der Scheibenwaschanlage


 Ja neh iss klar...
Ach ja die da mit ihren scheiß Hängerfragen, und sch.... den man eh nicht Braucht.... 23 zum ersten. und 5 zum 2.
Aber mir egal, zum Fahren braucht man nur ein Auto, einen vollen Tank, und den Schlüssel zum Starten...


----------



## Hermann (18 September 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Ehm???? ist bei denen B auch gleich mit Anhänger??? oder ist das schon C1E?????



B mit anhänger nennt sich bE darfst dann aber auch nicht über 3,49 tonnen zulässiges gesamtgewicht kommen


----------



## Tobi P. (18 September 2008)

Quatsch. Klasse B ist für Fahrzeuge bis 3,5t zGM und Hänger bis 750kg zGM (also zGM des Gespanns 4,25t), ausserdem dürfen schwerere Hänger gezogen werden solange die zGM des Gespanns bei 3,5t bleibt.
BE ist nötig wenn die zGM des Hängers die Leermasse des Zugfahrzeugs übersteigt oder die zGM des Gespanns 3,5t übersteigt und der Hänger ne höhere zGM als 750kg hat.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## repök (18 September 2008)

Huch, ich bin überrascht, nur 4 Fehlerpunkte.


----------



## nade (18 September 2008)

Ehm.... ok mir Wurschd. Hab schließlich noch den alten 3er, und fahre eh Tonnenmäßig was ich will, weil bis auf die Abmessungen gibts da auch nicht wirklich Unterschiede. Aber die Frage von wegen ab wievielen Metern Gespannlänge muß platz genug zum Vorrausschleichenden sein damit ein Überholender dazwichen passt, wird wohl nicht wirklich von Nussschalen mit unter 750Kg erreicht werden. Wenn schon ein Beckstein dazu animiert mit 2l Bier Auto zu fahren....... Wissen warscheinlich eh selber nimmer was die ganzen Klassen zu bedeuten haben, und schon garnicht was die Zusatznummern bedeuten...


----------



## MSB (18 September 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Quatsch. Klasse B ist für Fahrzeuge bis 3,5t zGM und Hänger bis 750kg zGM (also zGM des Gespanns 4,25t), ausserdem dürfen schwerere Hänger gezogen werden solange die zGM des Gespanns bei 3,5t bleibt.
> BE ist nötig wenn die zGM des Hängers die Leermasse des Zugfahrzeugs übersteigt oder die zGM des Gespanns 3,5t übersteigt und der Hänger ne höhere zGM als 750kg hat.
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Also meines Wissens ist das Falsch!
Bei B darf die Zulässige Gesamtmasse NIE über 3,5t liegen!
Heißt im Prinzip wenn du mit einem Kleintransporter mit z.B. 3,4t zulässiger Gesamtmasse unterwegs bist,
düftest du noch einen 100kg Anhänger mitnehmen, mehr nicht.

Bei BE, darf zwar die Zulässige Gesamtmasse des Zugfahrzeugs nicht größer als 3,5t sein,
der Anhänger darf aber in jedem Fall eine Zulässige Gesamtmasse in höhe des Leergewichts des Zugfahrezeugs haben.
Die Summe darf dann auch größer 3,5t sein.

http://www.fahrlehrerverband-bw.de/07-FSKl/Kl_pkw.htm

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## s.leuschke (18 September 2008)

Mal was anderes,
sind die Vorfahrtsregeln EU weit gleich ?

Wohne seit 2005 im Ösi-Land.

Da gilt die Regel bei gleichrangigen Kreuzungen.

Wer zuerst fährt, hat Vorfahrt.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Maxl (18 September 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> sind die Vorfahrtsregeln EU weit gleich ?
> 
> Wohne seit 2005 im Ösi-Land.
> ...


Ist das nicht überall so?


PS: hatte übrigens 22 Fehlerpunkte..........


----------



## s.leuschke (18 September 2008)

Das mag sein, aber hier muss ich sagen, irgendwie funktioniert es.
Man darf nur nicht stehen bleiben, wer steht, fährt als letzter.

In Deutschland könnte man da wohl gleich ne ADAC Station aufmachen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 September 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> sind die Vorfahrtsregeln EU weit gleich ?
> 
> Wohne seit 2005 im Ösi-Land.
> ...



Diese Regeln wende ich hier in D hin- und wieder auch 
an  aber darauf berufen möchte ich mich nicht. 

Ernsthaft: Wie weise ich denn nach, dass ich der Erste war, 
nachdem es gekracht hat?

Auf großen *Privatparkplätzen* (Einkaufscenter oder so) ist es bei uns 
eher umgekehrt, keiner hat Vorfahrt und mann muss sich einigen - 
bzw. wenn was schief sind beide mitschuld.


----------



## s.leuschke (18 September 2008)

Riesen Parkplätze gibt es bei uns hier nicht.
Aber parken ?
Auto abwerfen, weglaufen - irgendwie gehts schon.
Stehen genug kreuz und quer wird in 2 er und 3er Reihe geparkt.
Wenn du da nicht rauskommst kein Problem, einfach warten.

Hier merkt man, dass hier noch nicht alles dem Stress verfallen ist.


----------



## Tobi P. (18 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens ist das Falsch!
> Bei B darf die Zulässige Gesamtmasse NIE über 3,5t liegen!




Nein, ist wirklich so. Anhänger bis 750kg zGM sind grundsätzlich frei. Wenn du so einen Hänger ziehst und dein Zugfahrzeug hat ne zGM bis 3,5t fällt das noch unter B  
Ne Freundin von mir ist Fahrlehrerin, die wird dir das sicher gern bestätigen. Auf den Websites der diversen Fahrschulen findest du das aber auch 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tobi P. (18 September 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Wenn du da nicht rauskommst kein Problem, einfach warten.



Mach das mal bei mir, du wirst nicht glauben wie schnell ich deine Karre mit dem Kran aufs nächste Flachdach befördert habe 

Kein Witz: Hier hat mal so ein Riesenarschloch vor unserem Hallentor geparkt - nichts ging rein und raus  :twisted:
Als der Fahrer wiederkam stand seine Karre fein säuberlich auf einem Container - wie die wohl da rauf gekommen ist (naja, war halt die einzige Stelle wo ich das Ding abstellen konnte, alle anderen Flächen waren belegt)?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## s.leuschke (18 September 2008)

*ROFL*


----------



## Tobi P. (18 September 2008)

Das beste war das Gesicht von dem Arschloch als mein Boss ihm sagte dass der Kranführer schon Feierabend gemacht hat und erst am nächsten Tag wieder da ist  *ROFL* Hat ihn dann etwas zappeln lassen, danach hab ich die Karre wieder runtergehoben und wir haben das ganze in Rechnung gestellt - und ne Kranstunde + Geräteführer kostet ein hübsches Sümmchen 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Maxl (18 September 2008)




----------



## MSB (19 September 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Nein, ist wirklich so. Anhänger bis 750kg zGM sind grundsätzlich frei. Wenn du so einen Hänger ziehst und dein Zugfahrzeug hat ne zGM bis 3,5t fällt das noch unter B
> Ne Freundin von mir ist Fahrlehrerin, die wird dir das sicher gern bestätigen. Auf den Websites der diversen Fahrschulen findest du das aber auch
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Ich habe jetzt aus Interesse auf div. Websites nachgeschaut:
Maximale Zul. Gesamtmasse ist immer <= 3,5t bei Klasse B.

Diesen Text findet man im Prinzip überall:


> *Gültig für folgende Fahrzeuge:*
> 
> Kraftfahrzeuge mit einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse von nicht mehr  als 3.500 kg und mit nicht mehr als 8 Sitzplätzen außer dem  Führersitz (auch mit Anhänger bis 750 kg Gesamtmasse oder bis zur  Höhe der Leermasse des Zugfahrzeugs bei einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse  der Kombination von nicht mehr als 3.500 kg)



Aber ist jetzt ja auch irgendwie wurscht ...


----------



## s.leuschke (19 September 2008)

Ich darf mit meinem PKW-Schein bis 7,5 t fahren, wurde erst vor einigen Jahren auf 3,5 t begrenzt.


----------



## Tobi P. (19 September 2008)

Du zitierst es ja selbst: Kraftfahrzeuge bis 3,5t zGM. Da steht aber nichts davon dass das die zGM des Hängers mit einschliesst. Bei Hängern bis 750kg wird die einfach dazuaddiert ("auch mit Anhänger bis 750kg zGM"), bei allen schwereren Hängern darf die zGM nicht höher sein als die Leermasse des ZF bzw. die zGM des Gespanns nicht über 3,5t liegen um noch unter Klasse B zu fallen.
Glaubs mir, seit Cheffe die beiden neuen Hänger angeschafft hat hab ich mich da eingehend mit beschäftigt (der ist allerdings wesentlich schmerzfreier als ich und knallt schon mal 950kg Bauschutt auf den 750er Hänger) 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## afk (19 September 2008)

Ich hab den Test heute auch mal gemacht, und mein Ergebnis hat mich ja noch positiv überrascht, aber die 5-Punkte-Frage hat mich dann doch schwer geschockt ... wenn der LKW "nur" seine erlaubten 80 Sachen fährt, dann muß ich wohl sogar eine Sichtweite von mindestens 1,5 km haben, oder wie ? 

Auf der B1 kann man ja vielleicht so noch LKWs überholen, aber hier im Schwarzwald  ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (19 September 2008)

@Tobi
Da steht wörtlich der "Kombination" und nicht des Zugfahrzeugs...



> *zulässigen Gesamtmasse  der Kombination von nicht mehr als 3.500 kg*



Oder ist das jetzt die spezielle Ausnahme des 750kg Hängers?


----------



## kermit (19 September 2008)

es war ja schon vor 25 Jahren schwachsinnig ...

ehrlich: 17 Fehlerpunkte, davon 1x5 gravierend! (und wenn ich nicht vorher den Thread schon durchgelesen hätte - die Andreas-Kreuz-Frage (Parken 50m) hätt ich auch nicht gewusst - dabei gibt es reichlich Gelegenheit dazu, mal so zu parken).

und bei der Rechtskurve im Wald: ja klar, im Gegenverkehr kommen nur Idioten, die den Führerschein genausowenig verdient haben wie ich!!! und Wildwechsel gibt es nur nach der Kurve? ja, nicht nur - aber auch ...

und dann noch die Spielstrasse: *ächz* ja natürlich gibt es da spielende Kinder - aber doch nicht nur in der Spielstrasse, sondern eben auch ...

na, gut! nach spätestens fünf Durchläufen würde ich sicher wieder 80% der Tests bestehen ...


----------



## Tobi P. (19 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Oder ist das jetzt die spezielle Ausnahme des 750kg Hängers?



Nein, die 3,5t für das Gespann gelten dann wenn die zGM des Hängers höher als 750kg aber kleiner als die Leermasse des Zugfahrzeugs ist. Ich weiss, ist manchmal schwer zu verstehen, ich hab damit am Anfang auch Probleme gehabt.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## kermit (19 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> @Tobi
> Da steht wörtlich der "Kombination" und nicht des Zugfahrzeugs...
> ...
> Oder ist das jetzt die spezielle Ausnahme des 750kg Hängers?


sag ich: typischer Fall von SUV-Ausnahme!

doch doch! das liest sich: 3500 Fahrzeug plus 750 Hänger oder Fahrzeug mit min 760 leer plus 760 Hänger kleiner 3500.

(wegen der SUV-Ausnahme: leider hab ich das jetzt nicht mehr genau im Kopf: da gab es doch mal was mit LKW-Zulassung, wenn das Fahrzeug 2,8 oder 3,5t hatte - und da will man doch nicht auf den Wohnanhänger gänzlich verzichten wollen.)


----------



## nade (20 September 2008)

Ohhh wasn hin und her....
Gut das ich noch den alten 3er hab. Nein icht 3er BMW, sondern Führerschein, wonach bei CE (c1E>12000kg, l<=3)
Schöm. ich fahre demnächst dann auch mal 12Tonner
Bis auf die Länge des Zuges und entsprechend Kurvenverhalten ist da eh alles gleich. Ok die Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Bremsweg auch noch....
Wern Panzer hat, hat Vorfahrt.


----------



## kermit (20 September 2008)

wie? im zarten Alter von 27 hast ´nen Dreier Führerschein? das rüttelt zu so vorgerückter Stunde gerade an meinem ... ach ich weiss nicht was!

na jut - vllt werde auch ich gerade alt


----------



## nade (24 September 2008)

ehm weil zufällig spätes baujahr 80?
ja ich weiß die 81ger habens nimmer bekommen.und wär mir egal. son 7,5 Tonner mehrere Hersteller schon gefahren, und nichts anders als PKW nur in Zeitlupe und etwas größer.
Ebenso auch schon Tandemachser hinterm kleinBUS gefahren mit seine 3 Tonnen....
Auch besser zu Fahren als die Peaktika Nussschalen.....


----------



## Tobi P. (25 September 2008)

Mein Traum wär ja so'n richtig schöner Unimog - gern auch total abgerockt, würde ich mir dann halt wieder herrichten. Wennst keinen Parkplatz für das Trumm findest machst du dir einfach einen *ROFL*


Gruß Tobi


----------



## MW (26 September 2008)

Also jetzt musste ich es auch mal probieren.

Erster Versuch mit 13 Punkten eindeutig schief gegangen.
Zweiter Versuch mit 4 Punkten deutlich erfolgreicher, wie ich das hinbekommen hab weis ich allerdings nicht 

Bei der einen Frage (siehe Anhang) würde ich Antwort zwei befürworten.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 September 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Mein Traum wär ja so'n richtig schöner Unimog - gern auch total abgerockt, würde ich mir dann halt wieder herrichten. Wennst keinen Parkplatz für das Trumm findest machst du dir einfach einen *ROFL*
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi


Ja, Tobi, da kann ich mitfühlen, da kenne ich mich aus.

Ja, ich hab einen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 September 2008)

Und sogar den Parkplatz dazu. 
Was aber heisst, das Du Deinem Arbeitgeber treu bleiben musst.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Oliver (5 Oktober 2008)

Habe eben für Klasse B nicht bestanden !

Mal sehen vielleicht gebe ich Ihn morgen ab.

--- mal überlegen !


----------

